# Scottish logic



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

A woman goes to the Doctor in Glasgow , worried about her husband's temper and threatening 
manner.

The Doc asks: "What's the problem, Janet?

The woman says: "Weeell Doctor Cameron, I dinae know what to do. Every time ma hubbie comes 
home drunk, he threatens to slap me aroon'."

The Doctor says: "Aye, well... I have a real good cure for that.

When your husband arrives home intoxicated, just take a wee glass of water and start swishing 
it in your mouth. Just swish and swish but don't swallow it until he goes to bed and is sound 
asleep."

Two weeks later she comes back to the doctor looking fresh and reborn.

She says: "Doctor that was brilliant! Evrae time ma hubbie came home drunk, I swished with 
water. I swished an' swished, and he didnae touch me even once!

Tell me Doc...wha's the secret? How's the water do that?"

The Doctor says: "Janet hen, it's really nae big secret. The water does bugger all - it's 
keeping your mouth shut that does the trick...."


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

:lol:  :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol: so true


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol: I'll have to get her in doors to try that


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## bigdodge (Apr 22, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## FraggleMeTimbers (Apr 11, 2014)




----------



## DENO 905 (Mar 29, 2014)

:lol: :lol:


----------

